# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Another ADF feeding question

## LunaDay

Has anyone ever frozen night crawlers and then chopped them up for these guys? I know that night crawlers are okay...but has anyone ever frozen them?

----------


## Michael

Never have heard of anyone doing that, worms decompose very very rapidly (much like snails, slugs, ect).. I don't think I would trust feeding dead ones to my frogs. It would be better to chop up live bait store worms and use though, ADF are quite small though so nightcrawlers may just be too large to feed them, even chopped.

----------

